# DRAGON BALL SUPER To End In March/Possible hiatus



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 18, 2018)

Dragon Ball Super started airing on *July 5, 2015*. With the Tournament of Power ending in march the series is said to go on hiatus Here is the tweet from herms98 

According to this newspaper, the new Gegege no Kitaro series will indeed take Super’s 9 AM Sunday timeslot starting April 1st, with Super ending in March. Fuji TV says that while there are no set plans for the broadcast of a new DB show, “it’s not like the series is over”.


----------



## Coto (Jan 19, 2018)

Damn, I expected DBS to last much more. I guess there's a contract in between. I hope the series to continue later.

Really.. damn.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 19, 2018)

That's such a complicated news bit to title, because it sounds like a "hiatus" rather than an actual end. I quickly looked at another site, filled with Twitter reactions and some people think it will go on hiatus until 2019?! I don't know, for now I'm in a state of confusion moreso than concern, and a definitive announcement should come soon. There's still the Funimation dub and the upcoming movie, so while the weekly sub may go away, there still will be some Dragon Ball in the collective air. Also, Masako Nozawa, when commenting on DBS 100, said she wants there to be 700 episodes of DBS (Get it, 7? Wink wink nudge nudge.), 130-something episodes is pretty short by Dragon Ball standards.

My Saturday nights are going to be barren.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 19, 2018)

welp that sucks i was really into DBS like you said Rustinpiece it probably isn't the end (and probably not the last Saiyan transformation either I can definitly see a UISS with Goku exceeding by 10 fold Beerus and Jiren's Power levels I still need to see a Beerus VS Goku rematch THAT would be the end of DBS


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 19, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> That's such a complicated news bit to title, because it sounds like a "hiatus" rather than an actual end. I quickly looked at another site, filled with Twitter reactions and some people think it will go on hiatus until 2019?! I don't know, for now I'm in a state of confusion moreso than concern, and a definitive announcement should come soon. There's still the Funimation dub and the upcoming movie, so while the weekly sub may go away, there still will be some Dragon Ball in the collective air. Also, Masako Nozawa, when commenting on DBS 100, said she wants there to be 700 episodes of DBS (Get it, 7? Wink wink nudge nudge.), 130-something episodes is pretty short by Dragon Ball standards.
> 
> My Saturday nights are going to be barren.


maybe you can watch bits of jojo on toonami

now's my chance to watch DB-Z


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 19, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> maybe you can watch bits of jojo on toonami
> 
> now's my chance to watch DB-Z



I already watched that anime, subbed, I'll watch the dub only because it gives me an excuse to rewatch the show, but I'll give it some time. It's ongoing too, so the more time I give it, the more episodes I'll get to watch.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank god. It's so bad. GT was so much more faithful to both DB and DBZ, and SOOO much better. Very much better with the story arcs, and wasn't even sort of as inconsistent as Super was. Super was pure fanservice and was crappy at it, too. 

I hope the final episode leads it into GT.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 19, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I hope the final episode leads it into GT.


Not gonna happen


----------



## LongDongSilver (Jan 19, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I hope the final episode leads it into GT.


What in gods name are you smoking


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 19, 2018)

God I hope we get new seasons of Attack on Titan and JoJo before it ends


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 19, 2018)

kprovost7314 said:


> Not gonna happen


I mean you never know. The last 3 "transformations" on super weren't called Super Saiyan 4 



LongDongSilver said:


> What in gods name are you smoking


Alotta people agree with me here. But yes! It would be fantastic! Just bring Olaf and the other two to their regular age again.

The Baby Saga and Shadow Dragon sagas were really well done. Super Saiyan 4 was a phenomenal idea. Super 17 was "eh". But the whole "Hell" concept was baller B)

It was a darker DB which was cool and also follows the trail of getting darker and darker. DB > DBZ > GT. Not to mention they didn't botch Videl. And they got Vegeta's progression to "good" much better.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 19, 2018)

doesn't this only say that gegege no kitaro will air at the time dragonball super airs now ? doesn't mean it can't be just put to another time ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2018)

pray that its just a hiatus and that it comes back at a later timeslot so it's a little less tame


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 19, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> It was a darker DB which was cool and also follows the trail of getting darker and darker.



I didn't want to engage you because I know we'd have massive disagreements and the energy put into arguing would be a waste of time. But this point I have to contest. I don't think anything in GT was as dark as the Future Trunks/Goku Black arc, where Trunks' Earth was on the verge of extinction, about 30-50 people left in the whole world. The closest might be the final GT arc with the dragons but the dire straits weren't as profound as the Super arc. And also, despite the happy ending, there was serious sadness delivered. Future Bulma was killed right at the start of it, they canonized The History of Trunks, meaning having to sit through that depressing death of Gohan. Also, the bad guys won to some extent, it ended up that everyone but the main characters died. Those Earthlings were all killed by that onslaught of ki blasts from Fused Zamasu. Also, Goku Black to me is the best villain since Frieza, none of the evil dragons come close, Baby was wasted potential, and he bitched out Vegeta in a way that is even dumb by Super standards. And Super had bitched out Vegeta a lot, but I can buy Hit, Jiren, Goku Black fucking up Vegeta, Baby, so easily? Nah, regardless of it facilitating SS4. Vegeta in GT really had no story development, it focused more on Goku with Trunks and Pan tagging along, and even though the arcs and stories changed, Vegeta was much more on the sideline than in Super. The only 2 things Vegeta had in GT that were memorable: his mustache, and SS4. And that's funny because Toriyama was not really too involved with GT, it wasn't from his mind either, and he's notorious for fucking with Vegeta, yet GT proves that at least he does something with Vegeta. GT hardly did.

I'll stop there, I can keep going on a debate with your points but I'm reigning myself in. Also the "a lot of people agree with me" thing is a bit suspect. If you mean solely that SS4 is better than the Super Saiyan God forms? Sure, I see that statement come out so many times on Twitter that I just want to go against the grain and not agree. I see more people thinking GT is the black sheep of the franchise, and the weakest series of the 4. To me, that it's non-canon makes it slightly better because then there's less hair pulling over certain things.


----------



## LongDongSilver (Jan 19, 2018)

GT was not a very dark show if anything compared to something like the black ark its a stroll through the park. Power scaling was fucked in that show, the villains were mediocre at best and writing was horrible. The only good thing to come from GT was SSJ4 and to me just because of the design. Plus there's no way in hell super can lead into GT, the transformations, new characters and insane power boost retcon everything from GT


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 19, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I didn't want to engage you because I know we'd have massive disagreements and the energy put into arguing would be a waste of time. But this point I have to contest. I don't think anything in GT was as dark as the Future Trunks/Goku Black arc, where Trunks' Earth was on the verge of extinction, about 30-50 people left in the whole world. The closest might be the final GT arc with the dragons but the dire straits weren't as profound as the Super arc. And also, despite the happy ending, there was serious sadness delivered. Future Bulma was killed right at the start of it, they canonized The History of Trunks, meaning having to sit through that depressing death of Gohan. Also, the bad guys won to some extent, it ended up that everyone but the main characters died. Those Earthlings were all killed by that onslaught of ki blasts from Fused Zamasu. Also, Goku Black to me is the best villain since Frieza, none of the evil dragons come close, Baby was wasted potential, and he bitched out Vegeta in a way that is even dumb by Super standards. And Super had bitched out Vegeta a lot, but I can buy Hit, Jiren, Goku Black fucking up Vegeta, Baby, so easily? Nah, regardless of it facilitating SS4. Vegeta in GT really had no story development, it focused more on Goku with Trunks and Pan tagging along, and even though the arcs and stories changed, Vegeta was much more on the sideline than in Super. The only 2 things Vegeta had in GT that were memorable: his mustache, and SS4. And that's funny because Toriyama was not really too involved with GT, it wasn't from his mind either, and he's notorious for fucking with Vegeta, yet GT proves that at least he does something with Vegeta. GT hardly did.
> 
> I'll stop there, I can keep going on a debate with your points but I'm reigning myself in. Also the "a lot of people agree with me" thing is a bit suspect. If you mean solely that SS4 is better than the Super Saiyan God forms? Sure, I see that statement come out so many times on Twitter that I just want to go against the grain and not agree. I see more people thinking GT is the black sheep of the franchise, and the weakest series of the 4. To me, that it's non-canon makes it slightly better because then there's less hair pulling over certain things.


do you post on the dbz subreddit because damn thats good!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 19, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> do you post on the dbz subreddit because damn thats good!



I avoid that mostly because I don't actually like arguing about Dragon Ball a lot because it typically gets too heated, and also most discussions go into spoiler territory. I only went there today to see how they reported on this news. Also OC and fanart of course, that's easy to scroll through. I guess with the show at least going on hiatus I could participate more, no spoilers from a show not running.


----------



## VartioArtel (Jan 19, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I mean you never know. The last 3 "transformations" on super weren't called Super Saiyan 4



Because the power scale's entirely beyond the realm of GT. Normal SSJG was capable of when clashing with another God-level being, ripping apart a universe when one lacked control. I'll let that settle in: Goku was able to, at a far lower level of power than he is now in the series, with normal SSJG, able to threaten the existance of the universe when fighting Beerus because he couldn't control his ki right. His every punch is capable, should he please, of destroying the universe with a punch. The fact he hasn't mauled Caulifla, Kale, or anyone else, is because he hasn't learned to control that instability in divine techniques such as Hakai (like he did in the manga, mind you).

Also having a younger body wouldn't really affect God since it's just producing God Ki, which requires very specific control and utilizes no SSJ at all. We know God is above SSJ3 simply cause Goku favored it over SSJ3 once he got serious vs Caulifla+Kale, only showing SSJ3 as a lesson to the girls. Basically put God is possible at any time or place for Goku because controlling Ki is not the same as physical issues caused by a younger body (lessened stamina, namely. Muscle memory issues, etc).

Considering Blue is simply adding Super Saiyajin to God once you can properly control God's Ki, then Goku could STILL use Blue during GT, and it would STILL produce far better results than SSJ3. The stamina is an issue, but Goku used it for a long period of time while exhausted vs Kale and Caulifla, but could barely hold SSJ3, implying while Stamina consuming, it isn't as bad as SSJ3, meaning again, better pick to use vs Baby!

Why does all the above matter: Simply because it proves that, were DBS canon to GT, Goku would have used God or Blue instead of had his ass whupped time and time again near the hind end of the Baby Arc. Also SSJ4 never shows a fraction of the force that SSJG or SSJB have. Not only that, but 17 wouldn't suddenly obey Dead!Gero in order to fuse with Copy!17 to form Super-17. Because DBS-17 clearly loves his family - both his wife and kids and his sister and her family - that he wouldn't let Gero control him (IN FACT, it's been made clear he RESPECTS Krillin for freeing him from any vestiges of Gero's control like the bombs).

What else? How about the additional wishes on the DBS DBs which are not referenced in GT? How about why the crew didn't think of requesting the Grand Priest/Beerus/Champa to gather the Super-Dragon balls to wish the Black-Star Balls innert?There are 1000 reasons that anything that's happened in Super thus far effectively omits GT as a possible occurrence.

Edit: This is excluding points like Goku could have asked for Whis' help with the BS (Bull-Shit? Black Star? Same difference) DBs since Whis could have traveled them over the universe instantly. Shin's alive in GT, therefore so should Beerus and by proxy Whis is active. Beerus would have AIDED them to PREVENT Earth - his main culinary source - being destroyed. Or that Bura is YOUNGER than Pan, yet somehow OLDER than her in GT. Or or, how about the fact Krillin went bald again during SUPER, which isn't that far behind now, and aimed to become a warrior again to protect Marron?

Holy mother of god saying 1000 reasons might be overshooting, but simultaneously it's not.

Edit 2: Before you ask, "But Vartio, what about Ultra Instinct!?", I can ACCEPT Ultra Instinct not being there - when he's in child form - because instincts are built into your body. having your body suddenly change shape will mess with your instincts. So I'm not even including UI here, but the two that suddenly turning into a boy would have 0 effects on Goku - God, and Blue.

Edit 3: A few minor clarifications to the start. Tl;Dr: if Baby was really such a problem, he could have used Hakai on him. We know he can use it.


----------

